# Fish coloration affected by substrate color?



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Heh everyone, I was wondering if someone could answer this question regarding the color of tank substrate and how it affects the fish color. I have been reading in various places that the color of the substrate at the bottom of the tank can affect the fish coloring up. Is this true????

1 of the arguments is that if the substrate is a light color the fish will try and blend like a Camouflage against enemies. If it's a darker substrate the fish will try and color up.....

I don't personally beleive this and have not seen it so far... .Any truth to the substate affecting fish coloring up? I know that darker colors show up colors better but not affect the fish physically....

THOUGHTS?????
cheers!!!!!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It affect to coloration of some freshwater shrimps, because they try to mimic a color of substrate.
Substrate is also affect to a light and that affect to a fish appearance in people's eyes. Your right about this. Blue and black substrate makes tanks more colorful.

Regarding direct affect to fishes, I think that the point is following. Having an appropriate substrate and a tank setup you will make fishes comfortable in your aquarium. Healthy and stressless fishes show better colors.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> It affect to coloration of some freshwater shrimps, because they try to mimic a color of substrate.
> Substrate is also affect to a light and that affect to a fish appearance in people's eyes. Your right about this. Blue and black substrate makes tanks more colorful.
> 
> Regarding direct affect to fishes, I think that the point is following. Having an appropriate substrate and a tank setup you will make fishes comfortable in your aquarium. Healthy and stressless fishes show better colors.


Totally makes sense Igor. Yes, if the fish are more comfortable they are less stressed and thus they will show more color... Total common sense thought....
Awesome, thank-you
sheldon


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Pretty much anything will show darker colors on a darker substrate.



















Same fish same day on white sand vs black filter.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I See that Aquarium,,, doesn't even look like the same fish 
Now is that because of the fish adapting, or is it the way the substate brings out the colors??? Just trying to clarify... 
tks bud


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

fish_luva said:


> I See that Aquarium,,, doesn't even look like the same fish
> Now is that because of the fish adapting, or is it the way the substate brings out the colors??? Just trying to clarify...
> tks bud


The fish is changing color. It literally lightens or darkens parts of itself.


----------

